

100 times more accurate than Kinect, will cost $69.99 - lewispb
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/21/3033634/leap-3d-motion-control-system-video

======
bangbang
I like. Even made it to the pre-ordering page but seeing as how they're not
using a 3rd party pay option (google checkout, paypal etc.) I realized I was
about to give my CC info to an unknown business with a release date 6+ months
out... So, on second thought, I'll wait.

